# Jeux vidéo > Jeux online et réseau > Guild Wars 2 >  [Farm donjons] Le warzerker, un art de vivre (et de mourir).

## Bartinoob

Avant toute chose, oui, ce topic parle de donjons. Non, je ne l'ai pas mis dans le sujet dédié étant donné qu'il parle d'une manière un peu particulière de faire des donjons.


Ici, c'est le topic farm du guerrier berserker. Vous savez, le perso qui a un dps monstrueux grâce au 2 de l'espadon mais qui tombe dès qu'il prend trois pichenettes, et qui est donc en général parfaitement inutile car très vite à terre (tu peux quand même lancer des cailloux à 1k quand t'es à terre, à voir si un build basé là-dessus existe  ::ninja:: ).

Ceci étant, si par un heureux hasard on réunit plusieurs de ces guerriers dans un même groupe, le dps cumulé est tel qu'au final les mobs tombent plus vite que les joueurs.
Pour avoir testé ce genre de groupe, c'est monstrueusement efficace, et il devient presque possible de rush tous les donjons un peu à la manière d'un cita c1 (sous réserve d'avoir un elem heal/gardian support dans certains donjons, histoire que les guerriers ne crèvent pas trop vite). J'ai fait quelques runs dans un groupe de ce genre avec Nessou, qui pourra vous confirmer que cette compo est assez magique (voir vidéo ci-dessous, mais baissez le son, je ne l'ai pas choisie pour sa bande-son).


D'où l'idée suivante : vu que cette technique marche plutôt bien, et que je me doute qu'on doit avoir 2-3 guerriers dans la guilde, j'aimerais monter une équipe de ce type, se faire un petit groupe de guerriers zerk CPC pour farmer les donjons 3 fois plus vite que la normale (pour illustrer, un groupe de ce type un peu rodé peut torcher les trois chemins du creuset en une heure en tout, sans trop forcer).

Le seul "prérequis" pour monter ce groupe serait donc logiquement un war berserker (savoir esquiver peut être un plus, oubliez pas que vous êtes en mousse. Une mousse qui fait mal mais une mousse quand même.). 
Je vais probablement me faire hurler dessus par pas mal de gens (principalement ceux qui n'ont pas de guerrier, j'imagine  ::ninja:: ), mais ce prérequis est là pour une raison simple : on est pas là pour encaisser, on doit juste tuer les méchants avant qu'ils nous tuent. Et avec un faible dps dans le lot (ou plusieurs), ça peut devenir mission impossible.

*Bref ... Si on monte une équipe de guerriers berserker, qui en est ?*

PS : pour les râleurs, je tiens juste à dire que monter un guerrier 80 se fait limite en faceroll tellement la classe est imbutable en pve "dans la nature", et le stuff berserker est quasi donné, merci cita. Alors au boulot !  ::ninja:: :safetysmiley:

*Liste des valeureux guerriers :* 

_ TatsuKan
_ Steack
_ Atavus/Papry
_ Dragou (pour cita)
_ Ivanoff
_ Nessou
_ NayeDjel / Kureman / Clem
_ Snydlock 
_ Tigermilk
_ Kalgar / Gropin
_ Muan
_ KimJungIl

... Et moi.

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

J'ai déjà mon guerrier full berserker, donc j'en suis.
Y'a toujours les traits qui sont pas encore bien "choisis" chez moi...

Edit : toute façon, mon compte est flag "aggro prioritaire" par Anet.
Donc, si je suis dans un groupe, vous pouvez être quasi sûr que je vais tout prendre dans la gueule en premier  ::|:

----------


## SteackHC

Moi aussi j'en suis, même si mon guerrier est pas à 100% zerk!

----------


## atavus

Moi aussi....même si j'ai un rodeur.....culé. ::ninja::

----------


## dragou

Zerk warrior dispo tous les jours pour 1h de cita

Pour les autres donjons je n'ai pas besoin de les faire mais bon ^^

----------


## ivanoff

j'en suis également avec mon war full zerk ou un élem heal pour certains donjons ou encore mesmer zerk célérité tp fufu ou encore mon nécro marques puits qui sera la juste pour taggé et vous laissez vous démerder.

----------


## Nessou

Le build à utiliser en gros. Si vous avez des questions hésitez pas !

----------


## Bartinoob

Ah, c'est cool de voir des intéressés, je vais commencer à faire une liste dans le premier post  ::): 




> Zerk warrior dispo tous les jours pour 1h de cita
> 
> Pour les autres donjons je n'ai pas besoin de les faire mais bon ^^


Je ne sais pas pour les autres, mais perso je m'en fiche un peu de cita. C'est justement le donjon ou les groupes de ce type se font facilement en PU, mais ça peut être beaucoup plus compliqué pour les autres donjons.

Avec ce build (et quelques variations), on peut faire assez facilement la plupart des donjons. De ce que j'en ai vu jusque-là : 

Creuset : 4 guerriers + un gardien (à voir si ça passe à 5 wars, je pense que oui)
Etreinte : 4 guerriers + un gardien (par sécurité, pour les stab/renvois, je dirais)
Honneur des vagues : 3 guerriers + gardien/elem, voire 4 guerriers + un elem heal (ça tape fort, il était en général pas de trop).
Arah : 3-4 guerriers, un voleur est apprécié pour certains passages en fufu.

Pour le déroulement, il est possible qu'on ait un peu de mal au début avec une équipe toute neuve, mais une fois les principales techniques connues ("ici, on court", "ici, on se met dans le coin et on balance tous 100 lames pour dépop le pack de mobs en 10 secondes chrono"), ça devrait rouler. Perso, je joue uniquement à l'espadon, et mon switch est épée-bouclier : entre le 5 de l'espa, le deux de l'épée et le 5 du bouclier, ça permet de zapper certains pack de mobs en courant, sans prendre un seul dégât.


Pour le build, je vais me crafter un espa ascalon berserk avec cachet de nuit, vu que pas mal de donjons se déroulent de nuit, c'est +10% de dommages cadeau  ::):

----------


## NayeDjel

Ca peut m'intéresser, faut juste que je m'achète ou craft un stuff berserk pour ma guerrière

----------


## Snydlock

Ça m'intéresse, par contre si je dois modifier mes traits ou mes bijoux, oubliez-moi.  :^_^:

----------


## Tigermilk

J'en suis, et j'ai le stuf full berzek!

 j'ai pas un temps de jeu énorme en ce moment, mais à l'occasion carrément

----------


## Kalgar

Excellent la vidéo coin coin.
J'ai pas tout à fait le même stuff et les mêmes talents... mais j'en suis. Va falloir que je me face un autre stuff berzerk ^^ pour plus de critiques.

PS : (perso : GROPIN)

----------


## dragou

Au niveau du théorycrafting, je pense qu'il serait mieux de faire du 30/10/0/0/30 mais je n'ai pas encore tester la chose.
Maintenant des petites variantes sont possible, comme mettre 10 en tactique pour le +150 puissance alliers etc, mais le principe est clairement celui la

----------


## Muan

Hmm ça m'intéresse aussi histoire de voir ce que ça peut donner !

----------


## billybones

A dispo : 
Un WAR ZERK (exo+élevé)
Un Voleur ZERK (exo+élevé)
Un Elem HEAL (exo seulement)

Dispo du joueur : à voir car je suis plus sur minecraft pour le moment.

----------


## Bartinoob

Premier post mis à jour. Pas mal d'intéressés, doit y avoir de quoi se composer une petite équipe qui tourne  ::):

----------


## purEcontact

Je vais passer pour le rabat joie mais j'm'en fous :

Attention à ne pas tourner qu'en mode rush.
On a déjà un mal fou à faire une instance "normale", donc si en plus on pousse (je vais pas dire "oblige" parce qu'on va me taper dessus) les joueurs à se spécialiser dans une branche "zerk", ça risque d'être juste impossible.

Bref, c'était le message qui me permettra de dire dans 2 mois "je vous l'avais bien dit".

----------


## Snydlock

> Bref, c'était le message qui me permettra de dire dans 2 mois "je vous *l'avez* bien dit".


 ::O:

----------


## billybones

bah moi j'ai les persos pour toutes les situations, farm normal ou rush, mais je dirais presque, si le rush marche et que le monde est là pourquoi s'embêter à ne pas rusher ? Après de toute manière on fera les donj' en fonction des gens présents comme d'hab

----------


## purEcontact

Roh, ça va snyd, ça t'arrive jamais de poster un message vite fait sans te relire ou tilter sur le fait que t'écris comme une merde ?  :tired:

----------


## Odrhann

Mo...Ah non. J'ai plus de guerrier.  ::ninja::

----------


## Snydlock

> Roh, ça va snyd, ça t'arrive jamais de poster un message vite fait sans te relire ou tilter sur le fait que t'écris comme une merde ?


Jamé.  ::ninja:: 

En fait d’habitude je passe outre parce que ça arrive à tout le monde mais là j'ai tilté parce que ça foire aussi au niveau phonétique. C'tout. Faut pas chercher.

----------


## Maximelene

> ça foire aussi au niveau phonétique


[TotalHS]

"Avais" et "avez" se prononcent pas pareil ? Tu fais la liaison avec "bien" ?  ::huh:: 

[/TotalHS]

----------


## Snydlock

Tu prononces -é et -è de la même manière ? Normalement non.
Et bien ici, c'est pareil.

----------


## Bartinoob

> Je vais passer pour le rabat joie mais j'm'en fous :
> 
> Attention à ne pas tourner qu'en mode rush.
> On a déjà un mal fou à faire une instance "normale", donc si en plus on pousse (je vais pas dire "oblige" parce qu'on va me taper dessus) les joueurs à se spécialiser dans une branche "zerk", ça risque d'être juste impossible.
> 
> Bref, c'était le message qui me permettra de dire dans 2 mois "je vous l'avais bien dit".


On oblige personne à faire quoi que ce soit, enfin en tout cas c'est pas comme ça que je le vois. Ce post sert surtout à recenser, parmi les canards, qui serait intéressé par ce type de run. 

Ça permet aux gens qui ont des guerriers en stock de faire des donjons un poil plus rapide que la moyenne (du style, faire un creuset en vitesse avant les puzzle jump de ce soir  ::ninja:: ).

----------


## atavus

> (du style, faire un creuset en vitesse avant les puzzle jump de ce soir* avec maderone dans le groupe*).


 ::ninja::

----------


## Narquois

Dispo aussi :Guerrier/Guardien/Voleur Zerk.

----------


## Tygra

J'ai une envout qui sera bientôt dispo pour aider les warzerkers ! (je serais plus à l'aise avec les canards étant donné que je ne connais pas du tout les donjons en général, donc encore moins les techniques de fourbe pour farmer)
Pour l'instant elle est 72 ! Mais le timewarp, le pull, le blink et le portal sont fonctionnels  :;):

----------


## urel

Salutation, je cherche à faire évoluer mon war, perso je suis partant pour tester le build en premier lieu (en solo) et pourquoi pas passer dans une compo (et si je peux rejoindre les CPC, depuis le tps que je le dis ...)

----------


## Bartinoob

En solo c'est un peu pourri, tu tapes très fort mais t'as aucune survie, c'est le genre de build qui marche mieux en meute  :;): 

Pour nous rejoindre : http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/72...sert-Coinz-CPC

----------


## Muan

Y'a du monde ce soir pour citadel & ascalon  ::huh::

----------


## olih

Ce soir, il y aura du monde en RAID et pour la découverte du patch.
Pour le reste ça risque d'être un poil plus tendu.

----------


## urel

Ayé je suis full Zerk, pas opti au niveau des stats (quelques pièces à changer) mais j'ai que de la puisssance/préci/%crit, et je dois dire qu'une fois bien maîtrisé ça dépote (24k sur un finish de Cent lames  ::wub:: ), par contre je garde mon fusil pour la distance et prendre le temps de régén ma vie

----------


## Mr Slurp

> Ayé je suis full Zerk, pas opti au niveau des stats (quelques pièces à changer) mais j'ai que de la puisssance/préci/%crit, et je dois dire qu'une fois bien maîtrisé ça dépote (24k sur un finish de Cent lames ), par contre je garde mon fusil pour la distance et prendre le temps de régén ma vie


Le 24K correspond au total des dégâts fait par le 100 lames, et de manière générales, pour toutes les attaques composées de plusieurs coups, le chiffre qui s'affiche correspond à la somme des dégâts infligés  :;):

----------


## Tygra

Mon mesmer Zerk est up aussi ! Il me manque plus que quelques farms CoE (creuset) pour avoir la dernière pièce exo 80 en zerk, donc si certains sont motivés, je refuse pas l'aide  ::):

----------


## urel

> Le 24K correspond au total des dégâts fait par le 100 lames, et de manière générales, pour toutes les attaques composées de plusieurs coups, le chiffre qui s'affiche correspond à la somme des dégâts infligés


oui oui mais ça fait plaisir à voir quand même, comparé à avant en robu/preci ...




> Le 24K correspond au total des dégâts fait par le 100 lames, et de manière générales, pour toutes les attaques composées de plusieurs coups, le chiffre qui s'affiche correspond à la somme des dégâts infligés


je sais plus si on gagne des marques en scénar, il me manque que creuset, sinon ça me dérange pas de t'aider sur les chemains

----------


## Bartinoob

On ne gagne pas de tokens en mode scénario. Mais CoE chemin 1, c'est relativement rapide à torcher même avec une équipe pas zerk, je pense que t'auras pas de problème à trouver quelques groupes dans le week end  :;):

----------


## Myron

Je dois faire pas mal d'histoire de donjons donc pas de soucis pour un coup de main.  ::):

----------


## Nessou

Des gens pour un petit creuset dès l'accès des serveurs à nouveau possible ? Histoire de voir.  :B):

----------


## Bartinoob

Après bouffer, j'en suis  ::):

----------


## urel

Dispo, donne moi ton heure, et je suis ton homme

----------


## Maderone

Je peux me venir avec mon voleur stuff heal ?

----------

